# Fat Daddy's This Weekend



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

Got a decent group going to Fat Daddy's in Waycross, GA this coming Saturday. Should be a good day, and I'm looking forward to see all their improvements. Maybe I'll see some fellow MIMB members out there!


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

We got a big group going next weekend. The weather is suppose to be real nice.


----------



## jersmith (Feb 5, 2014)

Hope you have a thick warm blanket tomorrow night. Gonna be a little chilly in Waycross looks like.


----------

